# انابيب البولي ايثلين



## sindebad (7 نوفمبر 2006)

لو تكرمتم اي موضوع عن صناعة انابيب البولي ايثلين عيوبه 
طرق تحسينه (المعالجة)
والخ......


----------



## akato (15 نوفمبر 2006)

من هذا الرابط يمكنك الاستفادة والحصول على ما تطلبه
http://www.adascopipes.com/Catalog.htm


----------



## s214149 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ترى اين يطبق هذا النوع من الانابيب....


----------



## rafek74 (29 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
صناعة مواسير البولى ايثلين هى مناعلى استثمارات ممكن ان تستثمر فيها و هى من الصناعات الواعدة بمعنى انها ما زالتلم تاخذحقها فى الصدارة ,و الانتشار كمثيلاتها فى البى فى سى 
كما انها تتميزبطريقة تصنيع سهلة جدا ممكن ان نشرحها ان اردتم ذلك


----------



## rafek74 (29 يوليو 2011)

انابيب البولى ايثلين من اسهل المواسير فى طرق تصنيعها و ذلك مرجعة الى المادة الخام


----------



## نبيل البديري (16 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جدامفيد عاشت يمناك


----------

